# Weetabix or Oats?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Guessing most people will choose oats, but why?


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

dipends on several factors....

your objectives

your morphotype

your diet

...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

my objectives to gain 20 inch guns so i can nail more birds from the local club.

my morphotype is hench

my diet...

meal 1: frosties + couple of black puddin rolls

meal 2: couple of chicago town pizzas

meal 3: usually a chippy on the way back fi gym, hamburger supper is the usual.

meal 4: usually few packs of walkers salt n shake before bed


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

oat and bran are not so different. i suppose that the oat's GL is higher, also the GI but it has more chos for the same quantity and less fibers.

if you need to eat less chos and you have to stop your hunger, weetabix are better.

if you need do eat a lot of chos with a medium IG (as the most part of bbers), oats is better.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I've gone right off cereal.

Crumpets with honey for me :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

AFX said:


> oat and bran are not so different. i suppose that the oat's GL is higher, also the GI but it has more chos for the same quantity and less fibers.
> 
> if you need to eat less chos and you have to stop your hunger, weetabix are better.
> 
> if you need do eat a lot of chos with a medium IG (as the most part of bbers), oats is better.


Good answer, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well weetabix gi is 70+ and more people are sensitive to wheat than they think. their also very processed.

i imagine oatabix would be less so. health wise i would go with oatabix. regarding getting 20 inch guns - it matters not


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> my objectives to gain 20 inch guns so i can nail more birds from the local club.
> 
> my morphotype is hench
> 
> ...


Do you seriously train on a diet like that....? I envy your arms mate your clearly doing something right but the diet is a load of processed crap, this is only temporary right?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm becoming with less and less tolerance for oats to the point that I have stop having them, its a pain because is so handy to add oats powder to a shake or microwave for just a couple of minutes in the morning


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> my objectives to gain 20 inch guns so i can nail more birds from the local club.
> 
> my morphotype is hench
> 
> ...


if I was you I would add a few mars mellows :laugh::laugh: they are good to tighten the skinn and whiten the teeth too :laugh::laugh: :thumb:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Do you seriously train on a diet like that....? I envy your arms mate your clearly doing something right but the diet is a load of processed crap, this is only temporary right?


I am not sure if he is serious about this diet


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

whackedout said:


> I am not sure if he is serious about this diet


Its almost so bad i would think he was pulling our leg but i dunno, scots are an odd bunch.. :whistling:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> scots are an odd bunch.. :whistling:


:laugh: they eat deep fried mars bars :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> :laugh: they eat deep fried mars bars :laugh: :thumb:


Yeah what is up with that sh!t? Ive never had one but gonna give it a go one day. I used to think americans were discusting with their 'PB&J' then tried it and was most suprised... still reserves scots are a wild bunch :laugh:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone buy into the idea that biologically we aren't really supposed to eat grains? meat, fruits and vegetables fit with the hunter gather profile but corn, wheat etc. doesn't, hence the reason for such a high level of gluten intolerance in society.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well the slower the release the better for not much more of a reason then lasting energy.

and sk- lol at the diet i cant believe this lot took that serious lol

breky for me is oats with chock whey mixed in (could add splenda) taste nice so im not fussed with sticking to oats tbh


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

whackedout said:


> Does anyone buy into the idea that biologically we aren't really supposed to eat grains? meat, fruits and vegetables fit with the hunter gather profile but corn, wheat etc. doesn't, hence the reason for such a high level of gluten intolerance in society.


no not any more mate after yrs of eating things like this the human body has changed.... its a little like the reason obesity is so high could be linked to time of famine or rationing food through war etc. the human body adapts over generations to make survival easier.

maybe thats bollox but that is my thought on it any way


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Neither Dbol is the breakfast for champs so i've been told lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Alphabix for me


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> Alphabix for me


Rofl


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> Alphabix for me


thought you'd be on the betabix?


----------

